# 2018 Blazer Bay 2220 GTS w/ 225 Mercury ProXS



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

NOW AVAILABLE IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX!
2021 Blazer Bay 2220 GTS powered by a 225hp Mercury ProXS. Options include an Ultimate console w/ live well, Mercury digital gauges, 8ft Power Pole Blade, 10" hydraulic jack plate, trim tabs, prop, black swim ladder, AFT Backrest w/cushion, aluminum trailer and wheels w/ spare tire carrier. Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more info and pics. Call today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

